# New Smoker?



## okiefisher (Oct 8, 2017)

I have the opportunity to buy this RF smoker for 300.00. The guy that owns it actually built it for himself then decided it was too big so he built a smaller one for himself.
 I have a question about it tho..
The CC is 21" x 48" and the FB is 19" x 17". Is the FB big enough for the area of the CC?


----------



## sonofasmoker (Oct 9, 2017)

Very cool, I like the crossing sign. Do you work for a RR?


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 9, 2017)

sonofasmoker said:


> Very cool, I like the crossing sign. Do you work for a RR?


No! I used to.


----------



## mowin (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks like a good deal to me.  I'd buy it.  Firebox should be fine. How big it the opening between the FB and CC?


----------



## troutman (Oct 9, 2017)

My only observation is unless there is a reverse flow baffle, the chimney is on the wrong side of the SB.

****Scratch that, I just re-read your post and you did say RF smoker


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 9, 2017)

The opening between the FB and CC is 6" x 19". This smoker is all 1/4" plate except the RF baffle and it is 3/8"


----------



## 3montes (Oct 10, 2017)

I'd ask to cook on it first. My first thought was the fb looks a little small.


----------



## russmn (Oct 10, 2017)

Buy it right now! If it’s a 1/4 inch steel! The steel cost more then this and the way that sucker looks you can tell he knows a thing or two about welding!


----------



## mowin (Oct 10, 2017)

A 48" Lang has a 18x18 firebox, so the firebox size seems good.  The opening seems decent sized also. 

I agree with russmn. The steel alone would set you back a lot more than $300. 

Even if you had to do a little modification, it's well worth it.


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 10, 2017)

Told him I want it and will come pick it up.


----------



## mowin (Oct 10, 2017)

Congrats.  Post up some pics of your first cook.  We like pics...


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 10, 2017)

I'll do it. Might smoke a Boston butt this weekend since the new grocery store here in town just ran a special on them last week for .98/lb + 10% and I bought several. The special this week was cryo-vaccumed whole ribeye steak (ribs removed) for 3.98/lb + 10%. Yes, I bought a couple of them, also. Pic of one!


----------



## sonofasmoker (Oct 11, 2017)

okiefisher said:


> No! I used to.


Nice, worked for a short line corporation called Genesee and Wyoming for 5 years. Im a RR software provider for GE now.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 11, 2017)

Swinging for the fence! Love it! You going to roast the whole ribeye or smoke steaks?


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 11, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Swinging for the fence! Love it! You going to roast the whole ribeye or smoke steaks?


Probably do both with the ribeye.


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 11, 2017)

sonofasmoker said:


> Nice, worked for a short line corporation called Genesee and Wyoming for 5 years. Im a RR software provider for GE now.


I worked for KATY RR for 1 1/2 years before leaving and going to work as a firefighter and retired as a captain from the fire department after 25 years. Since I retired at 47 years old and I was a certified police officer because of the fire department I then went to work as a security supervisor for a large casino where I worked until being diagnosed with cancer last November. I had 6 months of chemo and am now in remission. Since the cancer diagnosis my wife and I eat almost all grilled or smoked food staying away from the fried stuff.


----------



## sonofasmoker (Oct 12, 2017)

Well thank God for the remission and thank you for your service! They say God created Police Officers so Fireman could have heros :)   (Used to be a cop too)


----------



## okiefisher (Oct 23, 2017)

sonofasmoker said:


> Well thank God for the remission and thank you for your service! They say God created Police Officers so Fireman could have heros :)   (Used to be a cop too)



Finally able to fire off the new smoker and love it. Used a chimney full of charcoal and 3 splits to bring it to temp then 3 splits about every 2 - 2 1/2 hours. Since I killed a deer last week I needed to make some freezer space and my co-workers had been telling me they were ready for some more BBQ so I fixed them up. I loaded the smoker with two pork butt's, 9 1/2 lb avg, 6 racks of ribs and 10 lbs of bologna. After the ribs and bologna were pulled I smoked a double recipe of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans then took most of it to work today. Would like to have got some plated shots but everyone was digging in. I had several people ask what rub I use and several wanted the bean recipe so I guess everyone liked it. I know I was pleased with the way everything turned out.


----------

